# Pate a Glacer?



## thetincook

That's the same thing as coating chocolate/coating compound, right?

I'm working with a recipe for chocolate miroir aka chocolate glacage that calls for pate a glacer brune (Cocoa Barry brand). I'd really like to avoid ordering an entire bucket, when I only need a little.

Can a substitute be made from regular chocolate and either shortening or vegetable oil? Miroir is fairly soft, so it's not like I need a good snap for coating like you'd get from tempered chocolate.


----------



## chefedb

Ask a bakery supply house or your local bakery if they will sell you Cookie Coat or choco wafers for glazing. Worse comes to worse buy a bottle of Magic Shell in supermarket.


----------



## thetincook

Cool, thanks!


----------

